# How sophisticated can N scale be?



## jonmyrlebailey (Sep 3, 2011)

1. electric remote coupler operation?
2. computer-controlled autonomous operation?
3. complete rail sounds and tower talk?
4. lighted number boards and class lights?
5. momentum speed control?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

How much work are you willing to put in? All of this is possible in theory, but you're not going to find much of it out of the box on a ready to run model.


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

jonmyrlebailey said:


> 1. electric remote coupler operation?
> 2. computer-controlled autonomous operation?
> 3. complete rail sounds and tower talk?
> 4. lighted number boards and class lights?
> 5. momentum speed control?


1. Yes, you can use the Kadee HOn3 Electro uncoupler.
2. Don't know.
3. Yes, Sound decoders, n-scale sound cars, BLI water tower, and a lot more. Not sure about Tower Talk. 
4. Yes. I believe most all new N-scale diesel locos come with at least lighted number boards, not sure about class lights.
5. Yes, some DC throttles and of course all DCC systems have momentum.


----------



## jonmyrlebailey (Sep 3, 2011)

rrjim1 said:


> 1. Yes, you can use the Kadee HOn3 Electro uncoupler.
> 2. Don't know.
> 3. Yes, Sound decoders, n-scale sound cars, BLI water tower, and a lot more. Not sure about Tower Talk.
> 4. Yes. I believe most all new N-scale diesel locos come with at least lighted number boards, not sure about class lights.
> 5. Yes, some DC throttles and of course all DCC systems have momentum.


Thanks, my question was aimed at what is readily available on the N scale market now. 

Lionel had "tower talk" on some of their equipment about 20 years ago. You could hear "the dispatcher talk to the engineer".

I figured N scale is so rinky-dink it might be hard to shoehorn a bunch of fancy hi-tech things into those mouse-size engines but with the tiny electronics of smartphones these days I guessed anything is possible with small-scale trains as well.


----------



## Texas Pete (Sep 28, 2011)

jonmyrlebailey said:


> Lionel had "tower talk" on some of their equipment about 20 years ago. You could hear "the dispatcher talk to the engineer".
> 
> I figured N scale is so rinky-dink . . .


Unfortunately the Lionel tower talk back then was completely nonsensical.

And if you think N is so "rinky dink" perhaps it is not the scale for you.

N scale is small, that's all. Nothin' rinky dink about it. More research on your part may be in order.

Pete


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Autonomous operation is very limited as an out of the box solution. Signaling and turnout controls need some type of computer interface such as JMRI. There are block detection, and other automation sensors widely available. Now for true automation such as your railroad in a display mode with cars being coupled and switched all automatically you will need to create the interface and software for that. Raspberry Pi and Arduino would be viable solutions to this. There are people who have created their own DCC system with an Arduino including programming and wireless functionality. 

In theory the limits are only limited by your imagination and skills. I am planning an automated trolly setup on my layout where the trolly will make multiple stops on its route. This has required some new skills in my collection of skills, and a minor learning curve but in the end I’m confident I will achieve my ends.


----------

